# Multi-threaded BIND9?



## cpeterson (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi All,

I noticed today that some of my DNS servers are getting close to 80% of their first CPU core. A quick google told me that BIND9 does support being built with threading support, but a look in /usr/src/contrib/bind9/config.threads.in showed that on freeBSD BIND is built without threads support.

Rather than do something hackish like run another instance of BIND in a jail to make use of the 2nd core, I'm curious to know what, if any problems there are with using threads with BIND9 on FreeBSD?

A cursory search of the mailing lists shows me that it will make any BIND coredumps useless, but that's an acceptable tradeoff. Is that all that breaks? Does anybody know?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm running dns/bind96 from ports, replacing the base system BIND. I'm running that on a couple of machines, all 32 bits, all with threads on, and I've seen zero trouble. As far back as I can remember (don't know when I started using threaded BIND, but it's been quite a while).

Oh, btw, if you follow that link you'll notice this default setting:


```
THREADS=on (default) "Compile with thread support"
```


----------

